# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  myelitis

## sachasanders

hoi ik zit al enige tijd te wachten op mijn medische uitzending naar het vu amsterdam
ik ben 2013 ok geop aan knie is goed verlopen maar een week daarna begonnen de klachten erge jeuk aan linkerkant van lichaam ben meerdere keren gestest op gorelroos dit was het niet toen door de mri daar kwam wel wat uit ik gad in de c3 c 4 en verdikking van 4 cm zitten ik kon ook toen bijna njiks optillen met rechter arm ook ruggermerg punctie gehad zat wat eiwit in oke niets ernstig zij de neuroloog toen een naalden onderz was ook goed zei hij let wel tussen al deze onderzoeken zat soms wel 10 weken want ja woon op curacao inmiddels 2014 juni heb aanvraag gedaan voor sec opie is goed gek maar nu afwachten vermoeden bestaat dat ik myelistis heb heb eens zitten zoekn maar als dat zo is had ik allang beh moeten worden en kan ik nu dus blijvende schade hebben in mijn arm en hand iemand hier erv mee
grt sacha

----------

